# Perle di saggezza di Bridgettina



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2007)

*C’era una volta un cavallo che abitava in una grande  fattoria insieme a tanti altri animali. 
Un giorno il cavallo diventò triste e  depresso e decise di  lasciarsi andare, si accasciò al suolo e non  volle alzarsi più. Il fattore alla vista dell’animale in quelle condizioni,  decise di chiamare il veterinario.

* *[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Il  dottore lesto lesto prestò  soccorso. Scrupolosamente visitò il cavallo e  gli prescrisse un medicinale raccomandandosi al fattore di  somministrarglielo  per tre giorni. Se al termine della cura il cavallo non  fosse guarito, bisognava abbatterlo. 

Cosi il fattore iniziò a dare la medicina  al cavallo. L’equino se ne stava li seduto, indolente e triste. Il suo amico  porco decise di fargli visita e lo spronò a reagire, ma il cavallo non sentiva  ragioni. Il secondo giorno il fattore ridiede la medicina al cavallo.. ma anche  quella giornata passò col cavallo triste e accidioso seduto per terra. L’amico  porco provò a farlo ragionare ancora: “Hey forza!! riprenditi…altrimenti questi  ti ammazzano!! Forza !! suuu coraggio ce la devi fare amico  mio!!” 

Ma i tentativi di aiuto da parte del porco altruista risultarono  di nuovo inutili. Il cavallo se ne stava sempre nel suo angolino a deprimersi. Il  terzo giorno il fattore gli diede l’ultima dose di medicina, ahimè  anch'essa senza risulato. Allora il brav'uomo chiese consiglio alla moglie: “ Moglie mia  il terzo giorno è passato e il cavallo non é guarito, che facciamo? ” La moglie  replicò  : “  Presto marito mio!! Senza indugio!! Dobbiamo abbatterlo!!  Altrimenti farà ammalare anche gli altri animali” 

Il porco era li e ascoltò la  conversazione dei suoi padroni  corse in un battibaleno dal cavallo  “Hey!! Amico mio!! Questi stanno venendo da te per ammazzarti!!  Alzati ti prego!! Stanno qui fuori …muoviti forza!!” Il cavallo esclamò "Oh per  bacco!!"  Finalmente si diede una scrollata e  decise di alzarsi e farsi trovare  in forma!! Il fattore e la moglie rincuorati ed entusiasti nel vedere il loro  cavallo guarito, gioirono increduli. L'ormai sereno e  allegro fattore esultò :  “Che meraviglia il cavallo è guarito!! Accendinamo la brace! Dobbiamo  festeggiare!!!! Forza su prepariamo la festa!!..AMMAZZIAMO IL  PORCO!!”[/FONT]



[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]La morale di questa favoletta è  Chi si fa i cazzi suoi campa 100  anni.[/FONT][/FONT]



[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Larga è la foglia stretta  è la via dite la vostra che ho detto la  mia......






[/FONT]*


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *C’era una volta un cavallo che abitava in una grande fattoria insieme a tanti altri animali. *
> *Un giorno il cavallo diventò triste e depresso e decise di lasciarsi andare, si accasciò al suolo e non volle alzarsi più. Il fattore alla vista dell’animale in quelle condizioni, decise di chiamare il veterinario.*
> 
> *[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Il dottore lesto lesto prestò soccorso. Scrupolosamente visitò il cavallo e gli prescrisse un medicinale raccomandandosi al fattore di somministrarglielo per tre giorni. Se al termine della cura il cavallo non fosse guarito, bisognava abbatterlo. [/FONT]*
> ...

















La conoscevo, ma è sempre splendida!!



Ps. Marì, ora si che la tua firma mi piace!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*Mari*

La morale è che me l'hanno raccontata questa estate sotto la luna rossa, e come allora mi ha messo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tristezza per il povero porco.

Ma povero Porcolo!!!

e che caccio di  morale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






no, non è proprio cosi Mari, perchè i  propri fatti e quelli degli altri bisogna anche saperseli fare...

Se poi ci accusano...evvbbè avranno trovato un facile alibi alle proprie responsabilità...peggio per loro che non hanno capito nulla di se, e meglio per noi che qualcosa in piu' abbiamo capito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps.  marooooon' sta faccina.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con sto ditino..mo glielo monco


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> La morale è che me l'hanno raccontata questa estate sotto la luna rossa, e come allora mi ha messo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo in toto. Pover purcel...(nel senso del maiale, ah beh si beh!)
Davvero, non si meritava una fine così.  I fatti propri a volte (solo a volte) è sacrosanto non farseli. E a chi ci accusa per questo...non si porge l'altra guancia, si porge il fulmine!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

come si dice in sardo _porco?_


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come si dice in sardo _porco?_


proccu, porcu...dipende. Campidanese, nuorese, logudorese, gallurese...sono così diversi.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> proccu, porcu...dipende. Campidanese, nuorese, logudorese, gallurese...sono così diversi.


 
o marooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tengo male di capa...va bene cosi.


x Mari : giosue' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che ti sei messa....devo fare la valigia?


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o marooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, e' solo noia


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tranquilla, e' solo noia


la tua firma è molto bella.


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la tua firma è molto bella.


Grazie!


----------



## Old NatoStanco (13 Settembre 2007)

La conoscevo già, ma sono d'accordo al 100%!


----------

